# Should I be concerned about crease in floppy ear? (Pics inside)



## Alaska16 (May 5, 2013)

Hey Group,

I have a shepherd mix and hope that is not against the rules in this forum, if so I apologize ahead of time. But I wanted to know if I should be concerned about a crease near the base of the ear that is down. When I got him at 3.5-4 months, both ears were up and fine, but then one came down a few weeks after. He is about 5 months now. I have attached pics from 4 to 5 months and also of both ears. Thanks for the help

5 months (currently)


Right Ear (one that stands up)


Left Ear (with crease and is down)


At 4 months


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

My puppy is in a similar phase so I'd be interested to hear also.

Bump


----------



## Alaska16 (May 5, 2013)

UPDATE:

I decided to give it a rest since he is still teething. The canines are coming in. Well a couple a days ago, I started noticing his ears coming up for brief moments....mostly when they are turned backwards. For the majority of the time, the left one is flopped over and the crease is there.

Today at the dog park


2 nights ago


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great looking pup! I'm gonna guess if his ears were up before teething, they'll go back up when he's done.


----------



## Alaska16 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Nigel...

UPDATE: For the last couple days, his left ear has been staying up. There is still a crease there and the top half wobbles when he moves but it looks promising


----------



## Alaska16 (May 5, 2013)

Left ear has been up and staying up the whole time


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

YOu're going to be fine. Those look great.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome pup, it was most likely the teething.


----------

